# الحل الوحيد لفوز الزمالك على الاهلى هههههه



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههه
لا جامدة الفكرة دى :fun_lol:
بس أنا أشك برضه فى أنهم هيفوزوا :smil15:
الفوز ده قدرات يابنى :new6:
ثانكس يا مينا على الصورة​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2010)

هه هه هه هه هه هه هه 

ظريف​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> هههههههههه
> لا جامدة الفكرة دى :fun_lol:
> بس أنا أشك برضه فى أنهم هيفوزوا :smil15:
> الفوز ده قدرات يابنى :new6:
> ثانكس يا مينا على الصورة​


هههههههههههههه
شكرا مرمر لمرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هه هه هه هه هه هه هه
> 
> ظريف​



بس الصوره اظرف
نورتى تاسونى بمروك

​


----------



## grges monir (23 أبريل 2010)

باييييخة:t30::gy0000:
الزمالك روق الاهلى اخر ماتش وخليك صربح :gy0000:
بس هما لسة صغييربين وتنقصهم خبرة المباريات والاحتقاظ بالفوز:warning:


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2010)

> باييييخة:t30::gy0000:
> الزمالك روق الاهلى اخر ماتش وخليك صربح :gy0000:
> بس هما لسة صغييربين وتنقصهم خبرة المباريات والاحتقاظ بالفوز:warning:





> ​​




هو ده الكلام يا جرجس​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2010)

> بس الصوره اظرف
> نورتى تاسونى بمروك




اوعى تكون زعلت يا اهلاوى

هههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2010)

انا بقول البرازيل
هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أبريل 2010)

> انا بقول البرازيل
> هههههههههه




مع انك لبنانى بس شكللك اهلاوى

اوعى تكون اهلاوى يا كليمو

هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2010)

grges monir قال:


> باييييخة:t30::gy0000:
> الزمالك روق الاهلى اخر ماتش وخليك صربح :gy0000:
> بس هما لسة صغييربين وتنقصهم خبرة المباريات والاحتقاظ بالفوز:warning:


جرجس وزملكاوى انا هغير اسم ابويا ههههههههه بهزر
بس سواء الاهلى زبط الزمالك ااو العكس مش هتفرق
المهم العبره بالنهايه 
وبرده مش هتاخدوا من الاهلى كاس مصر 
ههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا زملكاوى
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اوعى تكون زعلت يا اهلاوى
> 
> هههههههههه​


ههههههههههههههههه
لا مش زعلت و عمرى ماهزعل منك
بس ليا عندك طلب يا تاسونى اصلى بصراحه نفسى تبقى اهلاويه
والطلب هو
كل ماتيجى اتصلى قولى توبنى يارب فأتوب
ربنا هيرشدك لتشجيع النادى الاهلى 

وبعد كده انا مستعد اولعها واخلى مشرفه القسم 
كوبتك مرمر توديكم انتى وجرجس ورا الشمس
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> انا بقول البرازيل





كليمو قال:


> هههههههههه


جميل يا كليمو
بس اوعى تاسونى تجرجرك للزمالك 
هتندم 
واحكم انتا الاهلى اخد الدورى المصرى 34مره و35 جايه
والزمالك اخد الدورى المصرى 11مره هههههههههه :new6:
بلاش اكمل :smil15:
سورى تاسونى وجرجس هههههههههه 
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> وبعد كده انا مستعد اولعها واخلى مشرفه القسم
> كوبتك مرمر توديكم انتى وجرجس ورا الشمس
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ​



مييييييين بينده عليا :fun_lol:
أنا قررت عمل قانون جديد لقسمى 
وهو كالتاتى ههههه
القسم للاهـــــــــلاوية وبس :gy0000:
وأى حد عنده أعتراض أحب أسمع صوته :nunu0000:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2010)

احمممممممممممممممممممممممممم
احمممممممممم
محدش يقدر يتكلم
شوفتوا بقا قولتلكم مرمر مش هتسيبكم 
بس يا مرمر شكلهم ميعرفوش انو بلاش اكمل بس يارب تعرفى انا اقصد ايه

هههههههههههه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أبريل 2010)

> والطلب هو
> كل ماتيجى اتصلى قولى توبنى يارب فأتوب
> ربنا هيرشدك لتشجيع النادى الاهلى




انا عملت صلاة استخارة 

واستقريت على الزماللك انشاء الله​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أبريل 2010)

> مييييييين بينده عليا :fun_lol:
> أنا قررت عمل قانون جديد لقسمى
> وهو كالتاتى ههههه
> القسم للاهـــــــــلاوية وبس :gy0000:
> وأى حد عنده أعتراض أحب أسمع صوته :nunu0000:


 
انا اعترض !!!!!!!!!!!

زماللك للابد​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أبريل 2010)

اووووووووووووووووووووه لا مرمر انا لو منك 
موش هسكت 
خلينى بس مكانك شوفى انا هعمل ايه هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أبريل 2010)

انا بحب اهدى النفوس بس هههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أبريل 2010)

> انا بحب اهدى النفوس بس هههههه


​


> ​




متقدررررررررررش :t30::t30:​​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> متقدررررررررررش :t30::t30:​


اوك يا زملكاويه هانشووووووووووووووووف:11azy:​


----------



## روماني زكريا (25 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
جامده الصوره اوي بس ازاي انت عضو نشيط مش كنت ماسي ولا عملت بلوه من بلاويك


----------



## abokaf2020 (25 أبريل 2010)

وبرضه هيخسر ويوقل الحكم قابض


----------



## روما98 (25 أبريل 2010)

انتى طلعتى زملكاوية يا طاسونى

اهربى بسرعة من القسم دة علشان الاهلاوية  .............

هههههههههههههههههه:act23:
​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2010)

> اوك يا زملكاويه هانشووووووووووووووووف:11azy:




زملكاوية وافتخر

هنشوووووووووووف​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> جامده الصوره اوي بس ازاي انت عضو نشيط مش كنت ماسي ولا عملت بلوه من بلاويك ​


 
لا دى عضوية جديدة  ( العضوية النشيطة ) ليها صلاحيات حلوة رسايل زوار​ 
وتعديل مشاركات وكده يعنى​ 
يللا روح رشح نفسك لروك عشان تاخدها​ 
الموضوع مكتوب فى قسم منبر الاعلانات​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> وبرضه هيخسر ويوقل الحكم قابض



_موش فاهم قصدك ايه ابو كاف
بس شكلك زملكاوى
ربنا يهديكم هههههههه_ 

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2010)

روما98 قال:


> انتى طلعتى زملكاوية يا طاسونى
> 
> اهربى بسرعة من القسم دة علشان الاهلاوية  .............
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسمعى كلام روما يا تاسونى احسن تروحى فى داهيه:11azy:
شكرا روما على مرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> زملكاوية وافتخر
> 
> هنشوووووووووووف​


شكلك ياتاسونى متعرفيش انو عقلى قد السمسمه:11azy:
هههههههههههههه
اصبروا علينا ياللى اختوا الدورى 11مره:t9:
هههههههههه
ربنا يهدى كل زملكاوى 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا دى عضوية جديدة  ( العضوية النشيطة ) ليها صلاحيات حلوة رسايل زوار​
> وتعديل مشاركات وكده يعنى​
> يللا روح رشح نفسك لروك عشان تاخدها​
> الموضوع مكتوب فى قسم منبر الاعلانات​


ههههههههههههه
زى ما قاليتلك الزملكاويه
ههههههه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اسمعى كلام روما يا تاسونى احسن تروحى فى داهيه:11azy:
> شكرا روما على مرورك




مقولتلك متقدرررررررررش​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 أبريل 2010)

برضوا هايخسر  
زمالك مين والناس نايمين 
أنتوا ماتعرفوش الفرق بين الزمالك وبين الشامبو بيرت بلاس هههههههههههههه لو ماعرفتوش ابقى اقولكم 
معلش تاسونى حبيبتى أوعى تزعلى منى أنا أهلويه كتييييييييير بس بحبك أنتى أكتر ومافيش نوادى تفرق بينا


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2010)

> شكلك ياتاسونى متعرفيش انو عقلى قد السمسمه:11azy:
> هههههههههههههه
> اصبروا علينا ياللى اختوا الدورى 11مره:t9:
> هههههههههه
> ربنا يهدى كل زملكاوى




لا انا عارفة عقللك اللى اد السمسمة

ههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> انا بحب اهدى النفوس بس هههههه​


 

ماهو باين أنك بتهديها أوى يامينا 
بس جدع يا أهلاوى هديها هديها وأحنا معاك ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2010)

> برضوا هايخسر
> زمالك مين والناس نايمين
> أنتوا ماتعرفوش الفرق بين الزمالك وبين الشامبو بيرت بلاس هههههههههههههه لو ماعرفتوش ابقى اقولكم
> معلش تاسونى حبيبتى أوعى تزعلى منى أنا أهلويه كتييييييييير بس بحبك أنتى أكتر ومافيش نوادى تفرق بينا




طبعا حبيبتى

اه عارفة الفرق بينهم

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا حبيبتى​
> اه عارفة الفرق بينهم​
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههههه بجد عارفاه ولا أسيحه للكل


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أبريل 2010)

> ههههههههههههه بجد عارفاه ولا أسيحه للكل




لا بجد عرفاه وحتى لو سيحتى ينفع للاهلى برده ما هو دخل فيه 3 زينا

ههههههههههههههه الفرق فى عبد الواحد ههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا بجد عرفاه وحتى لو سيحتى ينفع للاهلى برده ما هو دخل فيه 3 زينا​
> 
> ههههههههههههههه الفرق فى عبد الواحد ههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههه ماشى ياحبى ولو ان يعنى النكته طالعه على الزمالك من الأول ههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مقولتلك متقدرررررررررش​


هههههههههههههههههههه
تحبى تعرفى هعمل ايه شكلك موش ناويه تجيبيها البر:11azy:

انا موش عارف ازاى مرمر ساكته على كلام تاسونى الزملكاويه ههههههه 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> برضوا هايخسر





tota bent elmaseh قال:


> زمالك مين والناس نايمين
> أنتوا ماتعرفوش الفرق بين الزمالك وبين الشامبو بيرت بلاس هههههههههههههه لو ماعرفتوش ابقى اقولكم
> معلش تاسونى حبيبتى أوعى تزعلى منى أنا أهلويه كتييييييييير بس بحبك أنتى أكتر ومافيش نوادى تفرق بينا


هههههههههههههههه
شكرا توتا على مرورك 
بس بلاش الحنيه اللى فى الاخر دى 
طبعا بهزر فعلا مافيش نوادى تفرق بينا

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا انا عارفة عقللك اللى اد السمسمة
> 
> ههههههههههههههه


_طيب كويس اوى انك عارفه
وبلاش تخلى مرمر تلعب فى عداد عضويتك هههههه_
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههه ماشى ياحبى ولو ان يعنى النكته طالعه على الزمالك من الأول ههههههههههه


 هههههههههههههههههه
النكته دى بس دى نكت طالعه على الزمالك 
ربنا يزيد ويبارك
​


----------



## tawfik jesus (26 أبريل 2010)

هو مفيش غير الاهلي والزمالك بمصر  ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه

ما انا قولتلك متقدرش تعمل حاجة

ورينى كده​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> هو مفيش غير الاهلي والزمالك بمصر  ؟


 شكلك اسماعيلاوى ههههههههه
شكرا توفيق على مرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ما انا قولتلك متقدرش تعمل حاجة
> 
> ورينى كده​


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله هتجنينينى
شكلك عنديه اووووووووووى
انتى عارفه لو شوفتك دلوقتى :11azy:
هههههههههههههه
خلاص انا تعبت اكبر دماغى 
بس اه لو مشرف :11azy:
هههههههههههههه
اوك يا زملكاويه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أبريل 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> والله هتجنينينى
> شكلك عنديه اووووووووووى
> انتى عارفه لو شوفتك دلوقتى :11azy:
> ...


 

:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2010)

اشطه براحتك 
هقول ايه بس
بس برضه الاهلى اححححححححححححححححححححححححححححسن 
من الزمالك

​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أبريل 2010)

> اشطه براحتك
> هقول ايه بس
> بس برضه الاهلى اححححححححححححححححححححححححححححسن
> من الزمالك





> ​




نووووووووووو  احنا  الاحسن​


----------



## Mason (26 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نووووووووووو احنا الاحسن​


 
معاكى يا أحلى تاسونى 
ونشوف بئى احنا ولا هما :smil8:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Mason (26 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> مييييييين بينده عليا :fun_lol:
> أنا قررت عمل قانون جديد لقسمى
> وهو كالتاتى ههههه
> القسم للاهـــــــــلاوية وبس :gy0000:
> ...


 

اللهم لا أعتراض ولكن هههههه
نعرض الراى على المدير العام 
واللى انتى متعرفهوش يا مرمورا 
انة زمــــــــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــاوى 
و
و
و
وواية كمان

:download:







































































































































































































































































و
و
يارب يطلع بجد زملكاوى 
ويلغى القانون الجديد 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t11::t11::t11::t11:


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> اللهم لا أعتراض ولكن هههههه
> نعرض الراى على المدير العام
> واللى انتى متعرفهوش يا مرمورا
> انة زمــــــــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــاوى
> ...



اله اله اله اله دا الزملكاويه طلعلهم صوت 
هو انا ناقص كفايه اللى عملته تاسونى 
وربنا يسامحك يا ميسو هتشمتى تاسونى فيا بعد ماعرفت الخبر
وهو دا اللى كنت خايف لتعرفه





بس برضه اهلاووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
​


----------



## Mason (26 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> اله اله اله اله دا الزملكاويه طلعلهم صوت
> هو انا ناقص كفايه اللى عملته تاسونى
> وربنا يسامحك يا ميسو هتشمتى تاسونى فيا بعد ماعرفت الخبر
> وهو دا اللى كنت خايف لتعرفه​
> ...


 

اومال انت فاكر اية :t9:
دا اكتر من نص المنتدى زملكاوية 
لكن بسبب ضغوط الاهلوية( المشرفين ) عليهم كما رأينا فى الحدث السابق :nunu0000::act23::budo::gun::bud::act19: ههههههههههه
للأخت ...... مطرين ياخدوكم على أد ...... منعا ... ( للطرد )
:t11::t11:


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2010)

*ولو برضه
مش هيحصل الكورة هترفض
ههههههههههه
*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2010)

> اله اله اله اله دا الزملكاويه طلعلهم صوت
> هو انا ناقص كفايه اللى عملته تاسونى
> وربنا يسامحك يا ميسو هتشمتى تاسونى فيا بعد ماعرفت الخبر
> وهو دا اللى كنت خايف لتعرفه
> ...




اللهم لا شماتة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههه
ولا هيأثر معانا ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2010)

twety قال:


> *ولو برضه
> مش هيحصل الكورة هترفض
> ههههههههههه
> *


هههههههههههههههه
طالما انتى ومرمر بتشجعوا الاهلى 
مش تخلوا تاسونى وميسو يشمتوا فينا 
اعملوا اى حاجه
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اللهم لا شماتة​


_اللهم لا شماته وبترودى عليا بكل بساطه 
وانا خلاص هولع
وكمان بتغيرى اللون الاحمر اللى كتبت بيه
خودى:act23::boxing::t32: انتى وميسو_
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ولا هيأثر معانا ​


ميه ميه 
شكرا كوكو لمرورك
​


----------



## grges monir (28 أبريل 2010)

> جرجس وزملكاوى انا هغير اسم ابويا ههههههههه بهزر
> بس سواء الاهلى زبط الزمالك ااو العكس مش هتفرق
> المهم العبره بالنهايه
> وبرده مش هتاخدوا من الاهلى كاس مصر
> ...


انارجعت  يا عم مينا:nunu0000:
لالالالالالا لازم تغيير طبعا الاسم هى دى عاوزة كلام
لايجتمع النور مع الظلمة ههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## المايسترو (28 أبريل 2010)

مش ممكن هههههههههههه
بس انا اهلاوى  بجد 
بس انا شايف كان على ايام مانويل جوزيه
الاسطوره


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2010)

> هههههههههههههههه
> طالما انتى ومرمر بتشجعوا الاهلى
> مش تخلوا تاسونى وميسو يشمتوا فينا
> اعملوا اى حاجه




انت متعظتش

مرمر وتويتى اهلاوية

ما احنا قولناللك اللى فيها المدير العام زملكاووووووى

هههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2010)

_



اللهم لا شماته وبترودى عليا بكل بساطه 
وانا خلاص هولع
وكمان بتغيرى اللون الاحمر اللى كتبت بيه
خودى:act23::boxing::t32: انتى وميسو


أنقر للتوسيع...



بغير اللون الاحمر ده انا بعمل فيك خير

اقرى قوانين المنتدى يا اهلاوى ممنوع الكتابة باللون الاحمر
_​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2010)

> مش ممكن هههههههههههه
> بس انا اهلاوى بجد
> بس انا شايف كان على ايام مانويل جوزيه
> الاسطوره





> ​




انا شايف وجوه جديدة وشايف على وشهم بسمة امل

انسواااااااا   ( اللمبى )​


----------



## سامرية (28 أبريل 2010)

الزمالك طول عمرة احس من الاهلى بس الحظ والحكام ولجنة المسابقات


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2010)

> الزمالك طول عمرة احس من الاهلى بس الحظ والحكام ولجنة المسابقات




بارك الله فيكى

الزملكاوية اهم​


----------



## grges monir (29 أبريل 2010)

*الحقيقة ان ادارة الاهلى سبب بطولاتة ادارة قويةوناجحة*
*الزمالك مشكلتة قىعدم الاستقرار وانقسام لاعبيية مع انقسام الادارة*
*يعنى شوفوا حسام لما جة اعطى روح للفريق ازاى وجمعهم حوالية*
*الزمالك كان قىالمركز13 فىالدور الاول*
*وصل انة بينافس على لقب الدورى لولا عك ماتش الشرطة*
*وشوفوا الماتش الاخيير بين الزمالك والاهلى مستواة كان ازاى*
*مهما حصل الزمالك  هو الزمالك*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2010)

*



الحقيقة ان ادارة الاهلى سبب بطولاتة ادارة قويةوناجحة
الزمالك مشكلتة قىعدم الاستقرار وانقسام لاعبيية مع انقسام الادارة
يعنى شوفوا حسام لما جة اعطى روح للفريق ازاى وجمعهم حوالية
الزمالك كان قىالمركز13 فىالدور الاول
وصل انة بينافس على لقب الدورى لولا عك ماتش الشرطة
وشوفوا الماتش الاخيير بين الزمالك والاهلى مستواة كان ازاى
مهما حصل الزمالك هو الزمالك


أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*




​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



طبعا

زماللك وبس​*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2010)

_ايه دا 
يا حول العالم يارب
انا اسف حقكم عليا 
خليكم زملكاوين

بس انا اهلاوى 
_

​


----------

